# Configuring DOD with a QOS router



## psymn (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone know the proper port range to setup QOS for the HR-20? 

I'm using DD-WRT and would prefer to throttle the HR-20 down when other services are running.

Thanks,
psymn


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

It's been said the movies download on port 80.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

I dig some looking into my logs and it does look like port 80. I wish they would have used an off port so users could utilize QOS. I certainly don't want to give priority to anything wanting to go to a web page.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Instead of fooling around with s/w (or application) port QOS, it would be better to give h/w port-based QOS a try. Most Cisco routers (and lots of decent others) do this.

I'm playing around with mine, as I need to reserve a fair chunk of my bandwidth to other applications (that run full-time), but want to let DOD grab 'anything left', depending on what else is going on (although very low bitrate things like email, web browsing, and such don't make much of an impact).

So far, works pretty well, particularly as the HR20 seems to 'back off' pretty fast when it sees things getting clogged up, so the whole thing is working lots better than I initially anticipated.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

1948GG said:


> Instead of fooling around with s/w (or application) port QOS, it would be better to give h/w port-based QOS a try. ...


This is good advice. I set my Linksys router running DD-WRT to give the HR-20's MAC address a higher priority to all but VOIP.


----------

